# 1981 Delhi 14ft



## inman59 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey Guys I just picked up a 1981 Delhi 1436 Jon Boat w/ trailer and a 1985 15hp Johnson that runs strong with all paper work and titles for $400 cash.. what a steal!!!

Boat needs some minor work but its getting modded any way right???

I took the boat to the lake yesterday and everything went good besides the motor needing a new water pump...


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 4, 2008)

welcome glad to hear you got a good deal post some pics :lol:


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 4, 2008)

Cool, sounds like a good deal! And welcome! Post up some pics.....we all love pics!! :mrgreen: 

ST


----------



## inman59 (Aug 5, 2008)

Pics Added


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice rig, and great price!


----------



## inman59 (Aug 6, 2008)

I started decking today.... I get pics tomarra.. it got dark pretty quick... i did a light wieght front deck w/ 5/8 plywood and i going to do the floors the same way...


----------



## inman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

Front Deck and floor...


----------



## sccamper (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome. Nice fit with floor. Good deal you got too.


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking good! Suggestion....I think I'd add a couple more supports as close to the sides of the hull as I could get. You'll be standing on it & need the additional support.

ST


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 7, 2008)

nice job


----------



## biggun79 (Aug 8, 2008)

looks good so far and you got a good deal


----------



## kemical (Aug 8, 2008)

sweet


----------



## inman59 (Aug 8, 2008)

All the wood work is done(Besides the transom)...


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 9, 2008)

llokd good good cuts .what did you attach wood with?


----------



## kemical (Aug 9, 2008)

lol ..


----------



## inman59 (Aug 9, 2008)

i didnt attach the wood yet... im going to use 2 in self tapping screws... but i got to seal, paint, and carpet the wood...


----------



## BassNBob (Aug 10, 2008)

Another suggestion. I would add cross brace in between runners to attach my pedestal seat base. On mine, the base has six holes to connect to your floor and if you add that support you will have something other than just 5/8" plywood.
Just a suggestion.


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2008)

Great job so far! Its coming along quickly too. You don't mess around! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## inman59 (Aug 12, 2008)

new pics... the carpet......
















*Her she is all ready to go.....*

On the trailer...





Un strappin...





Paddling out...





Beached...


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 12, 2008)

you are moving right alone good looking carpet job


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks great!
ST


----------

